
We made a device to save 45% water consumption - rivkamx
My father designed a couple years ago a device that is based on Bernoulli&#x27;s Principle to save up to 45% water consumption (Reduces the water flow, keeps the water pressure intact).<p>The device has been installed in many Hospitals, Hotels and houses in Mexico for some years now, and we made a website to address the US, specially the drought states, where we think we can make more impact among households.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;waterpayless.com<p>Thanks HN!
======
hanniabu
How's this different from a standard faucet aerator? Cuts down on water usage
but maintains water pressure...can be used in sink faucets, showers, etc..

~~~
rivkamx
The standard aerator mixes air with water, so it gives pretty much a false
sensation on the comfort, while waterpayless reduces water without introducing
air in the flow, giving a real sensation of comfort.

Thanks for you question!

------
viraptor
> WaterPayless is manufactured with the highest quality materials, using
> Polymer 6 – Mirror-Finish, and complains with all the respective norms for
> its use, including NSF/ANSI 61.

 _and complies with_

~~~
rivkamx
WaterPayless has been certified by EMA (part of EPA) approved laboratories in
Mexico, and is in the process of certification in US.

Thanks for your question!

~~~
DanBC
Viraptor was pointing out a spelling mistake / "typo" on your website.

~~~
rivkamx
Wow, thanks, I thought it was a question regarding that topic.

Thanks a lot!

Manuel

------
usaphp
The text on your homepage's above the fold area is absolutely unreadable,
either add fading to the background image or change the image completely. It's
really hard to read.

~~~
rivkamx
Thanks for your feedback! will proceed to make it more readable

thanks

~~~
hanniabu
You can also try adding some text shadow but I wouldn't add more than 1px. You
can try this in conjunction with changing of shading/dimming the image.

~~~
rivkamx
I already did add some shadow to the text, it seems to me its much more
readable now.

Thank you again!

------
lenomad
"Lorem ipsum" on the Installation page!

~~~
rivkamx
Thanks! we're still editing the videos, but i removed the lorem ipsum now.

I appreciatte it!

------
rivkamx
Wow, great way to get honest feedback here.

I appreciate it!

------
wodenokoto
What does water comfort mean?

